# Feature length films on YouTube



## bmd (Jul 30, 2014)

I was watching a few trailers on YouTube last night when I found a full length film from 2013 called Devil's Knot. It has Colin Firth and Reese Witherspoon in it. Admittedly it was shite but it made me wonder, are there are any decent full length films on there?


----------



## christonabike (Jul 30, 2014)

Wake in Fright, ace Aussie film

I have also watched The Corner, six part series from the makers of The Wire, plus How Do You Want Me with Dylan Moran. It's fucking ace


----------



## telbert (Jul 30, 2014)

christonabike said:


> Wake in Fright, ace Aussie film
> 
> I have also watched The Corner, six part series from the makers of The Wire, plus How Do You Want Me with Dylan Moran. It's fucking ace


 I watched The Actors  with Dylan Moran and Micheal Caine the other night.In 15 minute sements but its all there,and its very good


----------



## bmd (Jul 30, 2014)

A Lonely Place To Die is on there. That's not bad, worth a watch imo.


----------



## bmd (Jul 30, 2014)

Fire Down Below. Steven Seagal fights cystitis the only way he knows how.

Don't actually watch it.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## bmd (Jul 30, 2014)

There are some right beauties on there now I've actually used the search function. I don't know why I'm so surprised. There's music on there, why not films.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 30, 2014)

I thought this what torrents were invented for?


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jul 31, 2014)

just of the the first ones that come to mind. I think what is available is far more likely to be _interesting_ than block-busting ime 

nogojones 1 of my alltime best films which only ever seen on youtube recommend


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> I thought this what torrents were invented for?



Yeah but you don't got to download these first. And we can use them for Fishco movie nights


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 31, 2014)

I just found a huge feature length playlist

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEE54950D026DAC24


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


>




PricelessTrifle


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


>




That _is_ a film - The monsters look like pieces of shit. What else _is_ there?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2014)

There are a few peter greenaway films, in full, on you tube.


----------



## porp (Aug 4, 2014)

I found a playlist of Russian films with [apparently] english subtitles here:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIQBIIhOnK1sZrP3zTdNdVdGpWVV-xgvd

I was looking for Andrei Rublev, but apparently I have to sign in because of mature content. A bit puzzled -  maybe its the porn remake?

Solaris on there too.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 5, 2014)

hash tag said:


> There are a few peter greenaway films, in full, on you tube.


Oooh, thanks!


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 5, 2014)

There are shed loads of Troma movies

https://www.youtube.com/user/Tromamovies/videos


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> I just found a huge feature length playlist
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEE54950D026DAC24



To state the bleedin obvious, you get what you search for. Ie ealing films, ealing comedies, alistar sim films etc etc.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2014)

Shirley temple anyone?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 6, 2014)

A Time for drunken Horses
The Spongers (1978)
Days of Hope


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 6, 2014)

Probably a few obscure horror flicks.

Italian zombie horror comedy type thing Dellamorte Dellamore (The Cemetary Man) is on there, last I checked.

Wake in Fright, as mentioned earlier, is worth a shot too.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 6, 2014)

Loads of old American film noir. 

Andnotonyoutubeatallbut lovely little Jacques Tati film on Guardian today: http://www.theguardian.com/film/video/2014/aug/06/jacques-tati-ecole-des-facteurs-school-for-postmen precursor to his other postmen films. Only short.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 6, 2014)

bmd said:


> I was watching a few trailers on YouTube last night when I found a full length film from 2013 called Devil's Knot. It has Colin Firth and Reese Witherspoon in it. Admittedly it was shite but it made me wonder, are there are any decent full length films on there?


the Lair of the White Worm. Amazingly shite but worth the watch. Hugh Grant being Hugh Grant.

a Ken Russell film before special effects were that special.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bronson


----------



## bmd (Oct 6, 2014)

That's a great film Fez909. My dad was a prison officer (no, really) in Armley for a while when he was in solitary there. You can have a prison visitor in solitary and he had a little old lady from the local church group who used to come and see him. My dad escorted her to the visit one day and as he sat him down she asked if they were looking after him ok. He looked at my dad and said "they don't look after me, I look after them."


----------



## andysays (Oct 7, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> .



And the next one


----------



## MrSki (Oct 18, 2014)

Just went back to Sunday afternoons in childhood watching the Iron Maiden


Watched earlier the Will Hay films "My Learned Friend" which was good & "Windbag the Sailor" which wasn't really.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2014)

alistair sim


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2014)

Ladies who do  peggy mount in a political handbook of a film.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dancer in the Dark


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Dancer in the Dark




I have never seen this and always wanted to but keep forgetting.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 19, 2014)

two sheds said:


> alistair sim



Just watched it.  Not seen that one before.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I have never seen this and always wanted to but keep forgetting.


Ditto


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Oct 19, 2014)

Classic French weirdness:


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 20, 2014)

...hey, whadaya know...got a hit on this one...








....and....YESSSS......_thankyou_ OP....   ..._*Universal Soldier*_....( not _*that*_ one ....  )...the original 70's-tastic story of the PTSD mercenary that George Lazenby made instead of Diamonds Are Forever in search of acting credibility...that has played on my mind since about 1979 last time a tv scheduler blew the dust off it...


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

Watched an early Leslie Phillips film yesterday, "The Limping Man". It was not a comedy but he still has an eye for the ladies.


It was actually pretty good & has a surprise ending!


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 20, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Watched earlier the Will Hay films "My Learned Friend" which was good & "Windbag the Sailor" which wasn't really.



...yer..._*wasting*_...yer time....!


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> ...yer..._*wasting*_...yer time....!


Is that 'Oh Mr Porter' ?


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 20, 2014)

....indeed...

..time was that's what you meant by daytime televison...


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> ....indeed...
> 
> ..time was that's what you meant by daytime televison...


Yes have seen it a number of times before & is good. They seemed to only repeat the good ones but it is interesting to see some of the olduns.


----------



## Utopia (Oct 22, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I have never seen this and always wanted to but keep forgetting.


 
Its brilliant, incredibly beautiful/sad/moving & Bjork is perfectly cast.....i'd advise being in a decent or positive mood beforehand though as its pretty harrowing.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll swear Whisky Galore was on at one point but it isn't now. I normally don't bother with fillum clips but make an exception for this: only a minute and absolutely lovely. The drinking song ...


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2014)

two sheds said:


> I'll swear Whisky Galore was on at one point but it isn't now. I normally don't bother with fillum clips but make an exception for this: only a minute and absolutely lovely. The drinking song ...



A lot of films come & go from You Tube. They are posted & then the copyright holder get them taken down. It is worth checking every now & then if there is a film you really like.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes amazing isn't it - anyone else would be hauled up before the beak for copyright abuse. I keep meaning to start a thread 'Thinks that cannot last' with this as a prime example.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2014)

two sheds said:


> Yes amazing isn't it - anyone else would be hauled up before the beak for copyright abuse. I keep meaning to start a thread 'Thinks that cannot last' with this as a prime example.


I find it annoying that you get a successful search result only to be told "this content is no longer available"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/fullmoviesonyoutube


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2014)

@ Mr. Ski - yep bloody silly isn't it. 

ta stella - will take a look. I went on reddit for a while but it kept changing my home page to some dodgy search engine, even when I sandboxed the browser.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 23, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/fullmoviesonyoutube



Those look mostly awful.


----------



## bmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Those look mostly awful.



What was the last film you watched on there? I haven't Youtubed one for a while but there's some on this thread I will get around to like the one's with Alistair Sim.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 23, 2014)

bmd said:


> What was the last film you watched on there? I haven't Youtubed one for a while but there's some on this thread I will get around to like the one's with Alistair Sim.



Probably the Mackintosh Man (Paul Newman, James Mason, Dominique Sanda) and the Malta Story (Alec Guiness as an RAF reconnaisance pilot).


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> ...yer..._*wasting*_...yer time....!


Just watched it again for old times sake. I am going through a Will Hay period at the moment.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 23, 2014)

Mr Denning Drives North  - classic British Road movie from 1952


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 23, 2014)

Quicksand (1950) with Jeanne Cagney and Mickey Rooney.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2014)

All the Tarkovsky films are now up


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2014)

one of my favourite comfort watching films, Romanski's Pirates


Spoiler







wrongly slated by the critics


----------



## madamv (Oct 23, 2014)

We watched Anne Franks Diary a couple of weeks ago as worm is doing it for school.  Very handy


----------



## MrSki (Oct 25, 2014)

The Goose Steps Out.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 26, 2014)

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes with Basil Rathbone.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 18, 2015)

Breaking Glass. A good film that takes me back to my youth. Some good clips of north London & the Rainbow too.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 18, 2015)

It's really fucking annoying that, if you're checking if a full length version of the film you want is available on YT, there are hits of every film out there that say they are the full film, look like they are in terms of time but are just a ruse to try and redirect you somewhere else


----------



## MrSki (Jan 18, 2015)

kittyP said:


> It's really fucking annoying that, if you're checking if a full length version of the film you want is available on YT, there are hits of every film out there that say they are the full film, look like they are in terms of time but are just a ruse to try and redirect you somewhere else


The Breaking Glass one is the full film. I have just watched it.


----------



## Maltin (Jan 18, 2015)

Not all on YouTube but read about this site recently that lists public domain movies that are available free on YouTube and other sites. 

http://www.openculture.com/freemoviesonline


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2015)

Spoiler








alsoterminator 3


Spoiler: t3








lots of bruce lee films on yt too


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2015)

Few of them seem to have bruce lee in them though


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Few of them seem to have bruce lee in them though


Bruce Le not good enough for you?

Fist of Fury


Spoiler: hayookik


----------



## nogojones (Jan 25, 2015)

Pulgasari - the North Korean Godzilla film. Produced by South Korean director Shin Sang-ok, who was kidnapped in 1978 by North Korean intelligence on the orders of Kim Jong-il to make it!



Spoiler: Pulgasari








With English subs


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Bruce Le not good enough for you?
> 
> Fist of Fury
> 
> ...




Subtitles would be nice 

I got Fists of Fury as a replacement at the moment, though ta.



I kept looking for Bruce Lee fillums a couple of years ago and kept getting fillums that promised Bruce Lee but gave me Bruce Lee impersonators.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jan 25, 2015)

Not a film but this is a brilliant watch, Michael Caine teaching some actors (incl. a young Celia Imrie ) how to act in films.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Bruce Le not good enough for you?
> 
> Fist of Fury
> 
> ...





Found it  Seems to be called the Chinese Connection though


----------



## two sheds (Jan 29, 2015)

Loads of Columbo episodes  including this one with a fine performance by William Shatner


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2015)

When the Levees Broke



Spoiler









ive also seen some old bond films on daily motion - daily motion is good for that kind of thing in fact (here http://www.dailymotion.com/RightMoveLLC and elsewhere)


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 31, 2015)

MrSki said:


> The Breaking Glass one is the full film. I have just watched it.


I'm watching it now. It is rich in unintentional hilarity.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 31, 2015)

Heat is on there ATM.


----------



## andysays (Feb 3, 2015)

Memento


----------



## andysays (Feb 3, 2015)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## toblerone3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Fading Gigolo, Woody Allen 2013. Full movie, Turkish subtitles.



Spoiler


----------



## ska invita (Feb 4, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> Fading Gigolo, Woody Allen 2013. Full movie, Turkish subtitles.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



how bad is it? new woody allen movies fill me with dread, but i think one problem with many of them is that woody isnt in them which is a bit like a bond movie without bond - at least he's in this one. is it really worth the watch? didnt even hear about this one


----------



## ska invita (Feb 4, 2015)

Indeliblelink said:


> Not a film but this is a brilliant watch, Michael Caine teaching some actors (incl. a young Celia Imrie ) how to act in films.


----------



## toblerone3 (Feb 4, 2015)

ska invita said:


> how bad is it? new woody allen movies fill me with dread, but i think one problem with many of them is that woody isnt in them which is a bit like a bond movie without bond - at least he's in this one. is it really worth the watch? didnt even hear about this one



Its funny, well-made as a story, very Woody Allen, very New York, its the right length and it doesn't drag. I was going to pay to watch with a couple of friends, but we were put off watching a Woody Allen film by the fact that although enjoyable he only really makes one film again and again and decided to watch another (non-Woody Allen) film instead.  Having watched that other film (Life of Crime btw) this film really does not feel like a waste of time and its free!. You will know after 20 minutes.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 6, 2015)

John Mills, Kenneth Moore, James Robertson Justice in Ealing Studio's "Scott Of The Antarctic" (1948). Watch the documentary Great White Silence first though.


----------



## spliff (Feb 8, 2015)

Two I've watched recently.


----------



## spliff (Feb 8, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> Its funny, well-made as a story, very Woody Allen, very New York, its the right length and it doesn't drag. I was going to pay to watch with a couple of friends, but we were put off watching a Woody Allen film by the fact that although enjoyable he only really makes one film again and again and decided to watch another (non-Woody Allen) film instead.  Having watched that other film (Life of Crime btw) this film really does not feel like a waste of time and its free!. You will know after 20 minutes.


It's actually a John Turturro film. He wrote and directed it. 
Woody Allen is in it and it does have a Woody Allen feel to it.
As you say ... .. .


toblerone3 said:


> Its funny, well-made as a story, very Woody Allen, very New York, its the right length and it doesn't drag.


----------



## andysays (Feb 12, 2015)

It's A Mad Mad Mad Mad World


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2015)

I watched Looper and the Interview on you tube last week. Looper was utter shit. I didn't even make it to the end.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2015)

Full version of Keoma, great Spaghetti Western.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 12, 2015)

You know you want to...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2015)

A bit of cult sauce from the 80s featuring Diane Lane


----------



## spliff (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## SovietArmy (Feb 18, 2015)

Beautiful
 poetic documentary.  Made in 1922 Nanook of the North.  I promise you would not regret to see this.  
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/h6PNSf1XJbw/mqdefault.jpg


----------



## two sheds (Feb 28, 2015)

Cheating because it's BBC rather than Youtube but ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00ml4yv/whisky-galore


----------



## MrSki (Feb 28, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Cheating because it's BBC rather than Youtube but ...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00ml4yv/whisky-galore


That has been on iplayer a while watched it early in the new year.


----------



## andysays (Mar 10, 2015)

_Sunday Too Far Away_ classic Australian sheep shearing drama from 1975


----------



## andysays (Mar 18, 2015)

_Blood Simple _


Coen Brothers debut from 1984. A rich but jealous man hires a private investigator to kill his cheating wife and her new man. But, when blood is involved, nothing is simple...

_Dog Soldiers (AKA Who'll Stop the Rain) _


1978. Vietnam veteran Ray Hicks (Nick Nolte) gets conned into helping his buddy John Converse (Michael Moriarty) smuggle some heroin, only to wind up on the lam with John's wife (Tuesday Weld) when the deal goes sour.


----------



## hot air baboon (Mar 18, 2015)

...aaah yes thanks for that.... I've been meaning to dig out the original "Dog Soldiers"  - I always allowed myself a little frisson whenever I saw it listed on Film 4 only to be let down after clicking the _*i*_ button to see it was that crappy horror film on_* again*_....


----------



## albionism (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


>



That's a rather good film that.


----------



## hot air baboon (Mar 18, 2015)

...I also see it has Tuesday Weld in it who is the subject of a bizarre conspiracy dreamed up by an eccentric character called Jeff Turner who thinks she is the head priestess of the Illuminati...he features on this documentary as he is also rather fixated on Tiffany....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## andysays (Mar 29, 2015)

_Capricorn One_


----------



## spliff (Mar 30, 2015)

The Phantom of Liberty - Luis Bunuel


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2015)

Just watched this again - A Canterbury Tale - lovely wartime type film, not been mentioned so far?



Looks like some more english b&w films been added (shown on the rhs of that one) which I shall be steaming my way through.


----------



## hot air baboon (May 12, 2015)

Before Ultron there was....Colossus....



> Thinking this will prevent war, the US government gives an impenetrable supercomputer total control over launching nuclear missiles. But what the computer does with the power is unimaginable to its creators.


----------



## andysays (May 13, 2015)

Hell in the Pacific



Lee Marvin and Toshiro Mifune marooned on an uninhabited Pacific island during WW2


----------



## andysays (May 13, 2015)

The Thing (1982 version)


----------



## SW9 (May 14, 2015)

http://www.reddit.com/r/fullmoviesonyoutube/

Dunno if anyone has posted that?


----------



## andysays (May 14, 2015)

12 Monkeys


----------



## SovietArmy (May 14, 2015)

SW9 said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/fullmoviesonyoutube/
> 
> Dunno if anyone has posted that?


Vow thanks for posting link I just watched documentary Cobra Gypsies brilliant  Many colours, cultural with good music. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aNUYGRn3W9Q


----------



## SW9 (May 14, 2015)

http://www.reddit.com/r/Documentaries/

Another one for docs.


----------



## andysays (May 22, 2015)

No Country For Old Men


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 27, 2015)

For the time being Claude Friese Greene's early colour film exploration of the UK *"The Open Road" (1926)* is up in it's entirety, get it while you can.


----------



## Shirl (May 28, 2015)

andysays said:


> _Capricorn One_



I have watched this film soooo many times


----------



## spliff (Jun 5, 2015)

Montenegro/Pigs and Pearls. Dušan Makavejev 1981


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## spliff (Jul 2, 2015)

This is quite interesting if you can cope with the Portuguese sub-titles. (It's in English)
It's about the making on Citizen Kane. Loads of well known actors in it.


----------



## MochaSoul (Jul 2, 2015)

bmd said:


> There are some right beauties on there now I've actually used the search function. I don't know why I'm so surprised. There's music on there, why not films.



Audiobooks too, cookery classes, plumbing tips, help with knitting. 

ETA: Not just in English. Use wikipedia to find the name of the movie in Russian or Romanian or Czech and you may well find it (providing you don't mind subtitles in different languages. Image quality can be a problem but not always)


----------



## SovietArmy (Jul 28, 2015)

Berlin: SymphOony of a Great City (1927)
Loved. This movie shows us one day in Berlin, the rhythm of that time, starting at the earliest morning and ends in the deepest night.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 28, 2015)

em....The Crow


----------



## two sheds (Jul 29, 2015)

Anyone mentioned Lock stock & two smoking barrels? 



I've seen a few fair ones recently but have become convinced that Youtube follows me round deleting ones I've just watched.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2015)

I enjoyed this 



_The Imitation Game_ - Turing and breaking the Enigma machine with Cumberbatch.


----------



## andysays (Aug 16, 2015)

The Crazies 1973 original  



The Crazies 2010 remake


----------



## andysays (Sep 1, 2015)

The complete "Cube" trilogy

_Cube_, 1997


_Cube 2: Hypercube_, 2002


_Cube Zero_, 2004


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

Best prison film ever. Non negotiable.


----------



## Arthur Cravan (Sep 28, 2015)

This isn't a bad watch as well. Sean McKee who plays the lead has died not long ago as well. RIP Louis from one summer.


----------



## andysays (Oct 28, 2015)

The French Connection, 1971



French Connection 2, 1975


----------



## Sid Viscous (Dec 24, 2015)

Ace this...Proper mint film...filmed up Hattersley and Sholver even though it's set in NI. Those kinda check jackets with the dark blue cord bit that Bronagh gallagher's character wears were a market stall staple in 92 though.



Real life version..The music's always just _ace _on joyrider videos. The sport of kings.




Casually Red

_Mate _. I know it's not funny. But in a way. It is a bit funny.


----------



## Sid Viscous (Dec 24, 2015)

The sport of kings...Look at that...rams the _jeep _


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2016)

Spin - An interesting documentary showing the bits of political programs that get cut out during broadcast. This fella sat listening in to raw satellite feeds from news crews to the stations and recorded the 'off camera' conversations - plenty of Clinton, Bush mk 1, Pat Robertson from the 92 election run up.


----------



## andysays (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't Look Now


----------



## two sheds (Aug 20, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Cheating because it's BBC rather than Youtube but ...
> 
> Whisky Galore!



And for those of us without a tv licence, we have 11 days left to watch:

Whisky Galore!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2016)

What a classic film.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 21, 2016)

I love the singing scene in it - and there are very few films I can say that about. I don't actually like whisky but that does tempt me.

Whisky Galore!

from 49:48 more of a humming scene really


----------



## hot air baboon (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Endeavour (May 19, 2017)

Unusual thing this, Roy Orbison as movie star.
The Fastest Guitar Alive


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2021)

Interesting podcast here with Quentin Tarantino talking about films that are now in the public domain / out of copyright / or no one really cares about the copyright anymore


Many of these are now ending up on youtube
He highlights these channels as worth looking at


			https://www.youtube.com/c/PizzaFlix/videos
		



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCglsYfb73ylUrBObu0wK6uA/videos
		



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9U2SXCkyQVYXIo0Egn-5Iw/videos
		

...amongst many others though.

These tend to be US B&W BMovies but still may be of interest. In the podcast he picks 5 films to start with


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2021)

I have Inserts in my to-watch list on YT - can't recall why





I also really enjoyed Balck Christmas the other week after reading about it somewhere





And probably my favourite 'vampire' film, Martin - often referred to as George A Romero's forgotten vampire movie




Enjoy


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 12, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I have Inserts in my to-watch list on YT - can't recall why
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Martin is a good call.  Not seen that for decades.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Martin is a good call.  Not seen that for decades.


Never seen it
Will remedy that


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 13, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I have Inserts in my to-watch list on YT - can't recall why
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We're rewatching Black Christmas(1974)  this evening, such a good film.

Anyone else found any gems recently they want to share?


----------



## nogojones (Nov 13, 2021)

Maari. A fun Tamil gangster film with English subs, starring Dhanush who's just great in these roles



Another Dhanush one that I've not had a chance to watch yet, but am assured is good



and another Tamil gangster flic That I've not had a chance with. They're all on the long side, so it takes me a few sittings to get through them




The 80's version of the trial of the Chicago 7



Werner Herzogs Adventures at the End of The World


----------



## nogojones (Nov 13, 2021)

Also Battle of Algiers, which I have a feeling I might have posted earlier on the thread, but that one was taken down.
​


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 13, 2021)

Letter to Brezhnev​


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 14, 2021)

This mockumentary about two kids planning a school shooting.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 12, 2022)

Stalker (1979)


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 12, 2022)

Same channel also has Come and See (1985)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2022)

Bubba Ho-Tep (2002). Bruce Campbell film



and the trailer if you need it


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2022)

Dogma 1999


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 12, 2022)

The Wild One   1953.   It's interesting to look up the true events this film is based on


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Oct 12, 2022)

A Perfect World


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 2, 2022)

Dailymotion has Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 6, 2022)

The Offence is one of Sean Connery's best performances imho


----------



## andysays (Dec 6, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> The Offence is one of Sean Connery's best performances imho



That’s a great film. 

I'll try to watch before it's taken down, as it inevitably will be.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 6, 2022)

It’s shown sometimes on talking pictures tv too


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 6, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> It’s shown sometimes on talking pictures tv too


Excellent


----------

